# Future Project Le Tour



## marching_out (Aug 22, 2018)

So I bought this '82 LeTour for $10 roughly three years ago and its been hanging in my garage ever since. The tires were rotted and I've never got the chance to ride it. I just bought new tires for another bike and thought I'd throw them on this to test it out...it rides fantastic. My plan was to turn this into a nice cruiser and not worry about correct parts. I picked up the seat at Memory Lane because I consider it to be the most comfortable Schwinn seat. I've got some Schwinn comfort grips I'm going to put on and replace the gray  cables with red. I'm debating on classic gumwalls or red wall tires. My question is this...are the bars correct? I'm pretty sure the stem is correct but the bars look like their brushed aluminum and don't seem correct to me. What does everyone think about the bars? Are they original to the bike?


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a similar one in blue. wish mine was smaller like yours, it is a little too big for me.


----------

